# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس التفسير وعلوم القرآن >  متشابهات سورة البقرة مع سور أخرى

## رحمة محمد محمد

متشابهات سورة البقرة مع سور أخرى..............................  ..............................  ..............................  ..............................  ......(وإذالقوا الذين قالوا امنوا قالوا آمنا وإذا خلوا إلى شياطينهم قالوا إنا معكم إنمانحن مستهزئون) سورة البقرة/ الآية: 13((وإذا لقوا الذين قالوا امنوا قالوا آمناوإذا خلا بعضهم إلى بعض قالوا أتحدثونهم بما فتح الله عليكم  ليحاجوكم به عندربكم) سورة البقرة/ الآية: 75.....……….……………  …………………………  …………………………  ……((أولئك الذين اشتروا الضلالة بالهدى فماربحت تجارتهم وما كانوا مهتدين) سورة البقرة/الآية: 15((أولئك الذين اشتروا الضلالة بالهدىوالعذاب بالمغفرة فما أصبرهم على النار) سورة البقرة/الآية: 174 .....…………………....  …………………………  …………………………  ……((صم بكم عمي فهم لا يرجعون أو كصيب منالسماء) سورة البقرة الآية: 17((صم بكم عمي فهم لا يعقلون يا أيها الذينامنوا كلوا من طيبات ما رزقناكم) سورة البقرة/الآية: 172..............................  ..............................  ..............................  ..............................  ......((الذين ينقضون عهد الله من بعد ميثاقهويقطعون ما أمر الله به أن يوصل ويفسدون في الأرض أولئك هم الخاسرون) سورةالبقرة/الآية : 26((والذين ينقضون عهد الله من بعد ميثاقهويقطعون ما أمر الله به أن يوصل ويفسدون في الأرض أولئك هم لهم اللعنة ولهم سوءالدار) سورة الرعد/الآية :26..............................  ..............................  ..............................  ..............................  ......((وإذ قال ربك للملائكة إني جاعل في الأرضخليفة) سورة البقرة/الآية :29((وإذ قال ربك للملائكة إني خالق بشرا منصلصال من حمإ مسنون فإذا سويته ونفخت فيه من روحي فقعوا له ساجدين) سورةالحجر/الآية: 29((إذ قال ربك للملائكة إني خالق بشرا منطين فإذا سويته ونفخت فيه من روحي فقعوا له ساجدين)  سورة ص الآية: 71 ..............................  ..............................  ..............................  ..............................  ......((وإذ قلنا للملائكة اسجدوا لآدم فسجدواإلا إبليس أبى واستكبر وكان من الكافرين) سورة البقرة/الآية :33((ثم قلنا للملائكة اسجدوا لآدم فسجدواإلا إبليس لم يكن من الساجدين) سورة الأعراف/الآية: 10((وإذ قلنا للملائكة اسجدوا لآدم فسجدواإلا إبليس قال ءاسجد لمن خلقت طينا) سورة الإسراء/الاية: 61 ((وإذ قلنا للملائكة اسجدوا لآدم فسجدواإلا إبليس كان من الجن ففسق عن أمر ربه) سورة الكهف/الآية: 49((وإذ قلنا للملائكة اسجدوا لآدم فسجدواإلا إبليس أبى فقلنا يا ادم إن هذا عدو لك ولزوجك) سورة طه/الآية: 114..............................  ..............................  ..............................  ..............................  ......((وقلنا يا ادم اسكن أنت وزوجك الجنة وكلامنها رغدا حيث شئتما ولا تقربا هذه الشجرة فتكونا من الظالمين فأزلهما الشيطانعنها) سورة البقرة/الآية: 34((ويا ادم اسكن أنت وزوجك الجنة فكلا منحيث شئتما ولا تقربا هذه الشجرة فتكونا من الظالمين فوسوس لهما الشيطان ليبدي لهماما ووري عنهما من سوءاتهما) سورة الأعراف/الآية: 19.....……….……………  …………………………  …………………………  …… (يا بني إسرائيل اذكروا نعمتي التي أنعمت عليكموأوفوا بعهدي أوف بعهدكم وإياي فارهبون) سورة البقرة/الآية:39 (يا بني إسرائيل اذكروا نعمتي التي أنعمت عليكموأني فضلتكم على العالمين واتقوا يوما لا تجزي نفس عن نفس شيئا  ولا يقبلمنها شفاعة ولا يوخذ منها عدل ولا هم ينصرون وإذ نجيناكم من آل فرعون) سورةالبقرة/الآية: 47 (يا بني إسرائيل اذكروا نعمتي التي أنعمت عليكموأني فضلتكم على العالمين واتقوا يوما لا تجزي نفس عن نفس شيئا  ولا يقبلمنها عدل ولا تنفعها شفاعة ولا هم ينصرون وإذ ابتلى إبراهيم ربه بكلمات) سورةالبقرة/الآية: 122...........................  ..............................  ..............................  ..............................  ......... (وأقيموا الصلاة واتوا الزكاة واركعوا مع الراكعينأتامرون الناس بالبر وتنسون أنفسكم) سورة البقرة/الآية: 42(وأقيموا الصلاة واتوا الزكاة وماتقدموا لأنفسكم من خير تجدوه عند الله) سورة البقرة/الآية: 109 فأقيمواالصلاة وءاتوا الزكاة واعتصموا بالله هو موليكم) سورة الحج الاية: 76  (وأقيموا الصلاة واتوا الزكاة وأطيعوا الرسوللعلكم ترحمون) سورة النور/الآية: 54 (وأقيموا الصلاة واتوا الزكاة وأقرضوا الله قرضاحسنا) سورة المزمل/الآية: 18.....……….……………  …………………………  …………………………  ……((وإذ نجيناكم من آل فرعون يسومونكم سوءالعذاب يذبحون أبناءكم ويستحيون نساءكم وفي ذلكم بلاء من ربكم عظيم وإذ فرقنا بكمالبحر) سورة البقرة/الآية: 48((وإذ أنجيناكم من آل فرعون يسومونكم سوءالعذاب يقتلون أبناءكم ويستحيون نساءكم وفي ذلكم بلاء من ربكم عظيم وواعدنا موسىثلاثين ليلة وأتممناها بعشر) سورة الأعراف/الآية :141((وإذ قال موسى لقومه اذكروا نعمة اللهعليكم اذ انجيكم من ال فرعون يسومونكم سوء العذاب ويذبحون أبناءكم ويستحيون نساءكموفي ذلكم بلاء من ربكم عظيم وإذ تأذن ربكم ) سورة إبراهيم الاية : 8..............................  ..............................  ..............................  ..............................  ......((وإذ قال موسى لقومه يا قوم إنكم ظلمتمأنفسكم باتخاذكم العجل) سورة البقرة/الآية: 53((وإذ قال موسى لقومه يا قوم اذكروا نعمةالله عليكم إذ جعل فيكم أنبياء) سورة المائدة/الآية: 22((وإذ قال موسى لقومه يا قوم لم توذوننيوقد تعلمون أني رسول الله إليكم) سورة الصف/الآية: 5..............................  ..............................  ..............................  ..............................  ......((وظللنا عليكم الغمام وأنزلنا عليكم المنوالسلوى كلوا من طيبات ما رزقناكم وما ظلمونا ولكن كانوا أنفسهم يظلمون وإذ قلناادخلوا هذه القرية فكلوا منها حيث شئتم رغدا وادخلوا الباب سجدا وقولوا حطة يغفرلكم خطاياكم وسنزيد المحسنين) سورة البقرة/الآيات: 56/57((وظللنا عليهم الغمام وأنزلنا عليهم المنوالسلوى كلوا من طيبات ما رزقناكم وما ظلمونا ولكن كانوا أنفسهم يظلمون وإذ قيللهم اسكنوا هذه القرية وكلوا منها حيث شئتم وقولوا حطة وادخلوا الباب سجدا تغفرلكم خطيئاتكم سنزيد المحسنين) سورة الأعراف/الآيات: 160/161.....……………………  ………………………  ………………………  …((فبدل الذين ظلموا قولا غير الذي قيل لهمفأنزلنا على الذين ظلموا رجزا من السماء بما كانوا يفسقون) سورة البقرة/الآية: 58((فبدل الذين ظلموا منهم قولا غير الذيقيل لهم فأرسلنا عليهم رجزا من السماء بما كانوا يظلمون) سورة الأعراف/ الآية: 162..............................  ..............................  ..............................  ..............................  ......((إن الذين امنوا والذين هادوا والنصارىوالصابي  ن من امن بالله واليوم الآخر وعمل صالحا فلهم أجر عند ربهم ولا خوف عليهمولا هم يحزنون) سورة البقرة/الآية: 61((إن الذين امنوا والذين هادوا والصابونوالنصار  ى من امن بالله واليوم الآخر وعمل صالحا فلا خوف عليهم ولا هم يحزنون) سورةالمائدة/الآية: 71((إن الذين امنوا والذين هادوا والصابينوالنصرى والمجوس والذين أشركوا إن الله يفصل بينهم يوم القيامة) سورة الحج الاية :17..............................  ..............................  ..............................  ..............................  ......((وإذا أخذنا ميثاقكم ورفعنا فوقكم الطورخذوا ما آتيناكم بقوة واذكروا ما فيه لعلكم تتقون) سورة البقرة/الآية: 62((وإذا أخذنا ميثاقكم ورفعنا فوقكم الطورخذوا ما آتيناكم بقوة واسمعوا) سورة البقرة/الآية: 92..............................  ..............................  ..............................  ..............................  ......((وقالوا لن تمسنا النار إلا أياما معدودةقل اتخذتم عند الله عهدا فلن يخلف الله عهده) سورة البقرة/الآية: 79((ذلك بأنهم قالوا لن تمسنا النار إلاأياما معدودات وغرهم في دينهم ما كانوا يفترون) سورة آل عمران/الآية: 24..............................  ..............................  ..............................  ..............................  ......((ولقد آتينا موسى الكتاب وقفينا من بعدهبالرسل) سورة البقرة/الآية: 86((ولقد آتينا موسى الكتاب فاختلف فيهولولا كلمة سبقت من ربك لقضي بينهم وإنهم لفي شك منه مريب (وإن كلا لما ليوفينهمربك أعمالهم) سورة هود/الآية: 110((ولقد آتينا موسى الكتاب لعلهم يهتدون)سورة المومنون/الآية: 50((ولقد آتينا موسى الكتاب وجعلنا معه أخاههارون وزيرا) سورة الفرقان/الآية: 35((ولقد آتينا موسى الكتاب من بعدما أهلكناالقرون الأولى بصائر للناس وهدى ورحمة لعلهم يتذكرون) سورة القصص /الآية: 43((ولقد آتينا موسى الكتاب فلا تكن في مريةمن لقائه )سورة السجدة/الآية: 23(ولقد آتينا موسى الكتاب فاختلففيه ولولا كلمة سبقت من ربك لقضي بينهم وإنهم لفي شك منه مريب) سورة فصلت/الآية:44..............................  ..............................  ..............................  ..............................  ......((ولن يتمنوه أبدا بما قدمت أيديهم واللهعليم بالظالمين ولتجدنهم أحرص الناس على حياة) سورة البقرة/الآية :94((ولا يتمنونه أبدا بما قدمت أيديهم واللهعليم بالظالمين قل إن الموت الذي تفرون منه فإنه ملاقيكم) سورة الجمعة/الآية:7..............................  ..............................  ..............................  ..............................  ......((وقالوا اتخذ الله ولدا سبحانه بل له مافي السموات والأرض كل له قانتون) سورة البقرة/الآية: 115((قالوا اتخذ الله  ولدا سبحانه هوالغني له ما في السموات وما في الأرض) سورة يونس/الآية: 68((وينذر الذين قالوا اتخذ الله ولدا مالهم به من علم ولا لآبائهم ) سورة الكهف/الاية : 5..............................  ..............................  ..............................  ..............................  ......((قل إن هدى الله هو الهدى ولئن اتبعتأهواءهم بعد الذي جاءك من العلم مالك من الله من ولي ولا نصير) سورةالبقرة/الآية:119  ((قل إن الهدى هدى الله أن يؤتى أحد مثلما أوتيتم أو يحاجوكم عند ربكم) سورة ال عمران/الآية: 72((قل إن هدى الله هو الهدى وأمرنا لنسلملرب العالمين) سورة الأنعام/الآية: 71..............................  ..............................  ..............................  ..............................  ......((ولئن اتبعت أهواءهم بعد الذي جاءك منالعلم مالك من الله من ولي ولا نصير) سورة البقرة/الآية: 119((ولئن اتبعت أهواءهم من بعد ما جاءك منالعلم إنك إذا لمن الظالمين) سورة البقرة/الآية: 144((ولئن اتبعت أهواءهم بعد ما جاءك منالعلم مالك من الله من ولي ولا واق) سورة الرعد/ الاية: 38..............................  ..............................  ..............................  ..............................  ......(وإذ قال إبراهيم رب اجعل هذا بلداآمنا وارزق أهله من الثمرات من امن منهم بالله واليوم الآخر سورة البقرة الآية:125/((وإذ قال إبراهيم رب اجعل هذا البلد آمناواجنبني وبني أن نعبد الأصنام) سورة إبراهيم/الآية: 37.....……….……………  …………………………  …………………………  ……((قولوا ءامنا بالله وما أنزل إلينا وماأنزل إلى إبراهيم وإسماعيل وإسحاق ويعقوب والأسباط وما أوتي موسى وعيسى وما أوتيالنبيئون من ربهم لا نفرق بين أحد منهم ونحن له مسلمون فإن امنوا بمثل ما ءامنتمبه فقد اهتدوا) سورة البقرة/الآية: 136((قل ءامنا بالله وما أنزل علينا وما أنزلعلى إبراهيم وإسماعيل وإسحاق ويعقوب والأسباط وما أوتي موسى وعيسى والنبيئون منربهم لا نفرق بين أحد منهم ونحن له مسلمون ومن يبتغ غير الإسلام دينا فلن يقبل منهوهو في الآخرة من الخاسرين) سورة آل عمران/الآيات: 83/84..............................  ..............................  ..............................  ..............................  ......((تلك أمة قد خلت لها ما كسبت ولكم ماكسبتم ولا تسألون عما كانوا يعملون وقالوا كونوا هودا أو نصارى تهتدوا) سورةالبقرة/الآية :133((تلك أمة قد خلت لها ما كسبت ولكم ماكسبتم ولا تسألون عما كانوا يعملون سيقول السفهاء من الناس) سورة البقرة/الآية:140..............................  ..............................  ..............................  ..............................  ......((الحق من ربك فلا تكونن منالممترين  ولكل وجهة هو موليها فاستبقوا الخيرات) سورة البقرة/الآية: 147((الحق من ربك فلا تكن من الممترين فمنحاجك فيه من بعد ما جاءك من العلم) سورة آل عمران/الآية : 59..............................  ..............................  ..............................  ..............................  ......((ومن حيث خرجت فول وجهك شطر المسجدالحرام وإنه للحق من ربك وما الله بغافل عما تعملون) سورة البقرة/ الآية: 148((ومن حيث خرجت فول وجهك شطر المسجدالحرام وحيثما كنتم فولوا وجوهكم شطره ليلا يكون للناس عليكم حجة) سورةالبقرة/الآية : 149..............................  ..............................  ..............................  ..............................  ......((إن الذين يكتمون ما أنزلنا من البيناتوالهدى من بعد ما بيناه للناس في الكتاب أولئك يلعنهم الله ويلعنهم اللاعنون) سورةالبقرة/الآية: 158((إن الذين يكتمون ما أنزل الله من الكتابويشترون به ثمنا قليلا أولئك ما يا كلون في بطونهم إلا النار) سورة البقرة/الآية:173..............................  ..............................  ..............................  ..............................  ......((أولئك عليهم لعنة الله والملائكة والناسأجمعين خالدين فيها لا يخفف عنهم العذاب ولا هم ينظرون وإلهكم إله واحد) سورةالبقرة/الآية: 161 (أولئك جزاؤهم أن عليهم لعنة الله والملائكةوالناس أجمعين خالدين فيها لا يخفف عنهم العذاب ولا هم ينظرون إلا الذين تابوا منبعد ذلك وأصلحوا) سورة آل عمران/الآية: 88..............................  ..............................  ..............................  ..............................  ......((وإذا قيل لهم اتبعوا ما أنزل الله قالوابل نتبع ما ألفينا عليه آباءنا أو لو كان آباؤهم لا يعقلون شيئا ولا يهتدون) سورةالبقرة/الآية: 169((وإذا قيل لهم اتبعوا ما أنزل الله قالوابل نتبع ما وجدنا عليه آباءنا أو لو كان الشيطان يدعوهم إلى عذاب السعير) سورةلقمان/الآية: 20..............................  ..............................  ..............................  ..............................  ......((إنما حرمعليكم الميتة والدم ولحم الخنزير وما أهل به لغير الله فمن اضطر غير باغ ولا عادفلا إثم عليه إن الله غفور رحيم إن الذين يكتمون ما أنزل الله من الكتاب ويشترونبه ثمنا قليلا) سورة البقرة/الآية: 172((حرمت عليكم الميتة والدم ولحم الخنزيروما أهل لغير الله به والمنخنقة والموقوذة والمتردية) سورة المائدة/الآية: 4((قل لا أجد في ما أوحي إلي محرما علىطاعم يطعمه إلا أن يكون ميتة أو دما مسفوحا أو لحم خنزير فإنه رجس أو فسقا أهللغير الله به فمن اضطر غير باغ ولا عاد فإن ربك غفور رحيم) سورة الأنعام/الآية:146((إنما حرم عليكم الميتة والدم ولحمالخنزير وما أهل لغير الله به فمن اضطر غير باغ ولا عاد فإن الله غفور رحيم ولاتقولوا لما تصف ألسنتكم الكذب هذا حلال وهذا حرام لتفتروا على الله الكذب) سورةالنحل/الآية: 115..............................  ..............................  ..............................  ..............................  ..... ((فمن كان منكم مريضا أو على سفر فعدة منأيام أخر وعلى الذين يطيقونه فدية طعام مساكين) سورة البقرة/الآية:183((ومن كان مريضا أو على سفر فعدة من أيامأخر يريد الله بكم اليسر ولا يريد بكم العسر) سورة البقرة/الآية: 184 ..............................  ..............................  ..............................  ..............................  ......((وقاتلوهم حتى لا تكون فتنة ويكون الدينلله فإن انتهوا فلا عدوان إلا على الظالمين) سورة البقرة/الآية:192 (وقاتلوهمحتى لا تكون فتنة ويكون الدين كله لله فإن انتهوا فإن الله بما يعملون بصير) سورةالأنفال/الآية: 39..............................  ..............................  ..............................  ..............................  ......((أم حسبتم أن تدخلوا الجنة ولما ياتكممثل الذين خلوا من قبلكم مستهم البأساء والضراء) سورة البقرة/الآية: 212((أم حسبتم أن تدخلوا الجنة ولما يعلمالله الذين جاهدوا منكم ويعلم الصابرين) سورة آل عمران/الآية: 142..............................  ..............................  ..............................  ..............................  ......((إن الذين امنوا والذين هاجروا وجاهدوافي سبيل الله أولئك يرجون رحمت الله) سورة البقرة/الآية: 216((إن الذين امنوا وهاجروا وجاهدوابأموالهم وأنفسهم في سبيل الله والذين آووا ونصروا أولئك بعضهم أولياء بعض) سورةالأنفال/الآية: 73((والذين امنوا وهاجروا وجاهدوا في سبيلالله والذين آووا ونصروا أولئك هم المومنون حقا) سورة الأنفال/ الآية: 75 ((الذين امنوا وهاجروا وجاهدوا في سبيلالله بأموالهم وأنفسهم أعظم درجة عند الله) سورة التوبة/الآية: 20............................  ..............................  ..............................  ..............................  ........((لا يواخذكم الله باللغو في أيمانكم ولكنيواخذكم بما كسبت قلوبكم) سورة البقرة/الآية: 223((لا يواخذكم الله باللغو في أيمانكم ولكنيواخذكم بما عقدتم الأيمان) سورة المائدة/الآية: 91..............................  ..............................  ..............................  ..............................  ......((وإذا طلقتم النساء فبلغن أجلهن فأمسكوهنبمعروف أو سرحوهن بمعروف ولا تمسكوهن ضرارا لتعتدوا) سورة البقرة/الآية : 229((وإذا طلقتم النساء فبلغن أجلهن فلاتعضلوهن أن ينكحن أزواجهن إذا تراضوا بينهم بالمعروف) سورة البقرة/الاية:230  ((فإذا بلغن أجلهن فأمسكوهن بمعروف أوفارقوهن بمعروف وأشهدوا ذوي عدل منكم)سورة الطلاق/الآية: 2..............................  ..............................  ..............................  ..............................  ......((ذلك يوعظ به من كان منكم يومن باللهواليوم الآخر ذلكم أزكى لكم وأطهر) سورة البقرة/الآية: 230((ذلكم يوعظ به من كان يومن بالله واليومالآخر ومن يتق الله يجعل له مخرجا) سورة الطلاق/الآية: 2.....……………………  ………………………  ………………………  …((لا تكلف نفسا إلا وسعها لا تضار والدةبولدها) سورة البقرة/الآية: 231 (لا يكلف الله نفسا إلا وسعها لها ما كسبت وعليهاما اكتسبت) سورة البقرة/الآية: 285((لا نكلف نفسا إلا وسعها وإذا قلتمفاعدلوا ولو كان ذا قربى) سورة الأنعام/الآية: 153 (ولا نكلف نفسا إلا وسعهاولدينا كتاب ينطق بالحق وهم لا يظلمون) سورة المومنون/الآية: 63((لا يكلف الله نفسا إلا ما آتاها) سورةالطلاق/الآية: 7..............................  ..............................  ..............................  ..............................  ......((والذينيتوفو  ن منكم ويذرون أزواجا يتربصن بأنفسهن أربعة أشهر وعشرا) سورة البقرة/الآية:232 ((والذين يتوفون منكم ويذرون أزواجا وصيةلأزواجهم متاعا إلى الحول غير إخراج) سورة البقرة/الآية: 238..............................  ..............................  ..............................  ..............................  ......((فإذا بلغن أجلهن فلا جناح عليكم فيمافعلن في أنفسهن بالمعروف والله بما تعملون خبير) سورة البقرة/الآية: 232((فإن خرجن فلا جناح عليكم فيما فعلن فيأنفسهن من معروف والله عزيز حكيم) سورة البقرة/الآية: 239 ..............................  ..............................  ..............................  ..............................  ......((من ذا الذي يقرض الله قرضا حسنا فيضاعفهله أضعافا كثيرة والله يقبض ويبصط وإليه ترجعون) سورة البقرة/الآية:243((من ذا الذي يقرض الله قرضا حسنا فيضاعفهله وله أجر كريم) سورة الحديد/الآية: 11..............................  ..............................  ..............................  ..............................  ......((وثبت أقدامنا وانصرنا على القومالكافرين فهزموهم بإذن الله) سورة البقرة/الآية: 248((وثبت أقدامنا وانصرنا على القومالكافرين فآتاهم الله ثواب الدنيا وحسن ثواب الآخرة) سورة آل عمران/الآية:148..............................  ..............................  ..............................  ..............................  ......((ولولا دفاع الله الناس بعضهم ببعض لفسدتالأرض) سورة البقرة/الآية: 249((ولولا دفاع الله الناس بعضهم ببعض لهدمتصوامع وبيع وصلوات ومساجد يذكر فيها اسم الله كثيرا) سورة الحج/ الآية: 38..............................  ..............................  ..............................  ..............................  ...... ((يعلم ما بين أيديهم وما خلفهم ولايحيطون بشيء من علمه إلا بما شاء) سورة البقرة/الآية: 254((يعلم ما بين أيديهم وما خلفهم ولايحيطون به علما) سورة طه الآية: 107((يعلم ما بين أيديهم وما خلفهم ولايشفعون إلا لمن ارتضى) سورة الأنبياء/الآية: 28((يعلم ما بين أيديهم وما خلفهم وإلى اللهترجع الامور) سورة الحج الاية..............................  ..............................  ..............................  ..............................  ......((لا يقدرون على شيء مما كسبوا والله لايهدي القوم الكافرين) سورة البقرة/الآية: 263((لا يقدرون مما كسبوا على شيء ذلك هوالضلال البعيد) سورة إبراهيم/الآية: 21..............................  ..............................  ..............................  ..............................  ......((وما تنفقوا من خير فلأنفسكم) سورةالبقرة/الآية: 271((وما تنفقوا من خير يوف إليكم وأنتم لاتظلمون) سورة البقرة/الآية: 271((وما تنفقوا من خير فإن الله به عليم)سورة البقرة/الآية: 272..............................  ..............................  ..............................  ..............................  ......

----------


## أبوعاصم أحمد بلحة

*جزاك الله خيراً على هذا الجهد ، ولكن كان من الأولى نقل الآيات من مصحف المدينة .*

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## أبو مريم السني

جزاك الله خيرًا

----------

